# polishing shell casings



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

polishing shell casings is pretty straight forward with the walnut media and corn cob media but what are some of the methods some of you use to polish/clean those dirty filthy ones? Come on, give up some of those secrets its only the internet.......I wont tell.....I promise....:bounce:


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Wipe down with Neverdull is usually all that's needed as I don't use range cases. Soak in liquid cleaner to get the inside about every other loading..

If I did big batches for an automatic then I would use the polisher more.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 12, 2005)

i use nu-finish car polish in my crushed walnut, comes out clean and shiny


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I put two capfuls of Hopps Number nine nitro solvent in with the walnut media and it cuts the tumbling time in half. DO NOT use copper bore solvent cleaner. It has ammonia and will leach the copper out of the brass severely weakening it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

davidb and beachrat ...... yep.

X2


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

yep..... heard of the nu-finish thing before.....have to give it a try.....i cut bounce fabric softner sheets into one inch squares.....cuts down on the dust .....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Just got done doing 3000 5.56/.223 rangers from an outdoor location. 

Walnut to clean the filth. Corncob to shine. Buy the walnut as lizard litter at Petco/Petmart. 

I cleaned with the walnut, fired the brass, and then next round thru, used the corn cob for that gold luster. 

For stains/dark brass, try Lemonshine. Dishwasher product with citric acid. Turns them a bit pink but removes the tranish. Also pretty effective in cleaning carbon.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just toss a cap full of Flitz metal polish in with my media. It seems to do the trick. Personally I toss the really bad looking range brass out. If I pick it up and its pretty bad looking then I won't take it.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

the ugly ones just need more love.........


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

T's told me to use a little Brasso. It works ok.

I like the idea of nufinish.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

After years of reloading and gathering and sorting out range cases, I finally decided to heck with it. Pretty shiny cases are fine but they generally don't shoot much if any better than ugly ones. 

I purchased my media from a sand blasting supply house. Ground walnut and cob in the size I wanted. I think it was $13 for the cob and 15 or 18 for the walnut in 50# bags. 

I fill up the tumblers with each and add in a tablespoon or so of Flitz, then toss in a few old scrap cases to help mix and distribute the polish. After about 20 minutes I pull the cases and the media is ready for use. Nasty cases go into the walnut and simply dirty ones go into the cob. I run them for around 2-5 hours depending on which the case may be. After this they get inspect trimmed and loaded. As long as all of the actual powder residue and grime is gone I don't worry about the freckles or skin spots. Some might look like lepers, but they still shoot to my expectations.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i tried a little of the solvent in the media worked pretty good...i also used some dillon polish.......thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I shot a lot of blackpowder cartridge and these cases come back *really* tarnished with carbon buildup inside. 
But I have a very simple cleaning system;First I decap the cases with a decapper(not a sizeing die) the I put them in a large plastic bottle and add a small amount of dish washing liquid. Then I fill it with HOT tap water and shack vigorously. Dain the water and refill. Continue to change out the water until all the soap and carbon is out. At this point I lay the cases out to dry. The next day I put them in my tumbler with walnut and a tablespoon of BRASSO and tumble for 1 hour. the cases come out nice and clean. ready to be reloaded.
This may sound like a lot of work but it only takes my 15 minutes to do 100rds.


----------

